# [SZ Digital] Wie Ermittler den mutmaßlichen Betreiber des Darknet-Forums festnahmen



## Newsfeed (10 März 2018)

"Lucky" war Administrator der Plattform, über die der Münchner Täter seine Waffe kaufte. Jahrelang spielte er Katz und Maus mit den Fahndern. Schließlich schlugen sie zu - mit einem Rammbock.

Weiterlesen...


----------



## jupp11 (10 März 2018)

> Es ist ein Fehler aufgetreten
> Das von Ihnen angeforderte Dokument konnte nicht gefunden werde*n. *
> 
> Liebe Leserin, lieber Leser,
> die von Ihnen gewählte URL/Adresse ist derzeit nicht verfügbar.


Google liefert wenigstens den Anfang des  Artikels


> *Wie Ermittler "Deutschland im Deep Web" vom Netz nahmen - Digital ...*
> www.sueddeutsche.de › Digital › IT-Sicherheit
> vor 1 Stunde - Mit einem _Rammbock_ positionieren sich die Einsatzkräfte vor seiner Tür. Gleichzeitig versuchen sie, _Lucky_ weiszumachen, dass seine Plattform technische Schwächen aufweise - ein Affront für den Mann, dessen IT-Kenntnisse selbst Ermittler bewundern. _Lucky_ beißt an und sitzt wie gebannt vor seinem ..


Ansonsten gibt es von der SZ nur   diesen Artikel vom 8.3.:
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/muenchen...-muenchen-darknet-betreiberist-frei-1.3897846


----------



## jupp11 (10 März 2018)

vermutlich hat  jemand bei der SZ gepennt. Lucky ist längst weg vom Fenster.
am *12.06.2017:*
https://www.heise.de/newsticker/mel...Forums-in-Karlsruhe-festgenommen-3740829.html


> Nach Informationen von heise online handelt es sich dabei um das Forum "Deutschland im DeepWeb" (DiDW), das etwa 35.000 Mitglieder hatte; das BKA spricht von 20.000 Mitgliedern. Das Forum gab es seit März 2013. *Bei dem Festgenommenen handelt es sich demnach um den Betreiber, der im Forum als "luckyspax" oder "Lucky" auftrat.*


----------



## jupp11 (10 März 2018)

Der Link zur SZ geht wieder....
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/digital/...eiber-des-darknet-forums-festnahmen-1.3899689


----------

